# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  860 Raw Squat...

## BgMc31

This is my buddy (my favorite white guy), Dan Harrison, squatting 860 in competition recently. This was done with wraps and belt only. He weighs in the 320-330 range. I'm so proud of this guy, he's come a long way and there is absolutely no one that trains harder than this guy. Great inspiraton and one of my closest friends in the strength game!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1q4xSeoFU

----------


## boz

What an animal insane. Heart, power and strength all put into one.

----------


## F4iGuy

That was incredible.

----------


## muscle_nerd

Absolutely huge. Really nice work :Smilie:

----------


## MACHINE5150

That guy is a beast. Mad Props!!!

----------


## Brachialisrex

That is one big mofo

----------


## Justsayno

I think thats one of the dumbest things I've ever seen, I just can't even imagine what that weight would feel like on your shoulders

----------


## BgMc31

> I think thats one of the dumbest things I've ever seen, I just can't even imagine what that weight would feel like on your shoulders


Why are you in the powerlifting section? What you've just seen is what powerlifting is. And why is this dumb, because you can't do it?

----------


## Justsayno

> Why are you in the powerlifting section? What you've just seen is what powerlifting is. And why is this dumb, because you can't do it?


Haha by dumb I mean "stupid" like holy shit thats unbelieveable, I'm a horrible squatter I just can't comprehend the dedication that would take. I wasn't being literal, your friend is a legitimate dumptruck

----------


## BgMc31

> Haha by dumb I mean "stupid" like holy shit thats unbelieveable, I'm a horrible squatter I just can't comprehend the dedication that would take. I wasn't being literal, your friend is a legitimate dumptruck


Oh, my bad! He wasn't always like this. Although he's always been pretty strong. He's a gym fanatic though. His whole life revolves around the strength game. I guarantee if you learned how to squat correctly, you'll fall in love with it and your numbers will blast through the roof.

----------


## songdog

Nice squat but he goes down to fast.One day he may pay for that.

----------


## omegagboost

wow that dude is HUGE!! that was quite something tho.

----------


## BgMc31

> Nice squat but he goes down to fast.One day he may pay for that.


That's a matter of opinion...

----------


## auslifta

Very impressive

----------


## im83931

He's a monster.

----------


## tballz

That's AWESOME!!!

----------


## dec11

> Nice squat but he goes down to fast.One day he may pay for that.


 ive competed against afew guys who go down fast, they've been doing it for years with no probs

----------


## Sidney

My 15 year old have the attention to use this supplement. 
Is this supplement will useful for my nephew? Just tell me the good way to use this supplements.

laguna beach health club

----------


## titan13

He may be a white boy, but he has a serious getto booty. Ha Really impressive stuff. Also some of the best raw squatters I know squat bomber style like that its never been a problem for them.

----------


## John Andrew

That is an amazing squat, His depth was impressive and the strength incredible. When can he break the 400kgs, That's an additional 20lbs? I love to see just the wraps and belt, I like them both for safety reasons, too much equipment especially bench shirts defeat the purpose of the sport. If you can bench 600 raw that's huge, adding another 150lb with a shirt is not making you any stronger! Long live Raw!

----------


## DeadlyD

Very nice, dudes a monster!!!

----------


## Fari

That is amazing...I don't even want to know how that much weight feels on your back! two thumbs up.

----------


## al_capone

damnnnnnnnnnnnn :O

----------


## Conrad0032

Dear lord lol...

----------


## West Coast Winner

That was a badass right there in the video!!!

----------


## big88sub

Does he need.another friend? I would much rather know a huge guy like that is my friend as to never knowing if by some weird chance in hell or paths crossed on some bad terms. I'm just sayin. Keep your friends close bit keep the people that could brake you in half closer.

----------


## ironbeck

That just hurts me looking at it!! why would you train that way??? I'm near 40 now, when I was 22 weighing 195lb I raw squated 705 for 3 reps....Those kind of power exercises are horrible(joints, cartilage) for for long term over all health. Just my opion.....

----------


## Conrad0032

Wow... Awesome!

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

I'm not sure how much traffic this forum gets, as this is still on the front page, but holy shit that was an awesome squat.

----------


## Far from massive

Looking at him I would have never pictured him squatting that much wieght, along with his inherent strength he has to have a ton of heart.

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

He's got massive legs, he looks like a strong dude.

----------


## gurupimp6969

Got damn!!! Your buddy is a beast!

----------


## Armykid93

Damn that guy is a freak!

----------


## MuscleScience

Sweet! freaking awesome.

How you been B?

----------


## bobsyouruncle

thats crazy

----------


## gearbox

[QUOTE=BgMc31;5568480]Oh, my bad! He wasn't always like this. Although he's always been pretty strong. He's a gym fanatic though. His whole life revolves around the strength game. I guarantee if you learned how to squat correctly, you'll fall in love with it and your numbers will blast through the roof.[/QUOTE

he is right..once you learn to rack that weight and get the feeling of pressing it up with your whole body... great feeling..
props to your buddy, he is a monster!!

----------


## AClockWorkOrange

I still can't get over that squat. It's insane.

----------


## JWP806

Holy hell, I couldn't imagine what that would feel like.

----------


## MuscleInk

> This is my buddy (my favorite white guy), Dan Harrison, squatting 860 in competition recently. This was done with wraps and belt only. He weighs in the 320-330 range. I'm so proud of this guy, he's come a long way and there is absolutely no one that trains harder than this guy. Great inspiraton and one of my closest friends in the strength game!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dK1q4xSeoFU


What a monster! That's awesome. Good on him for chasing his dreams and making it happen!

----------


## MRNJ1992

Nice.....

----------


## Bloodyshins

Nice lift! And a very narrow stance, and a buried squat like it should be!! Has he ever considered opening up his stance??

----------


## wannabe_ninja

Damn! Thats like squatting a Yugo

----------


## PillarofBalance

Damn, gonna need to replace that bar soon lol... Ass to grass too. Nice work.

----------


## BgMc31

> Sweet! freaking awesome.
> 
> How you been B?


Things are good MS! I've spent the last year or so getting my olderst boy ready to play D1 ball at Iowa. So that's why I haven't been around. Training is coming along nicely.

----------


## ineedauser

Sick squat, for sure. But wraps and raw? Don't go together my friend. That's a new twist some federations have added. But I don't know any power lifter who considers using wraps a raw lift.

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Sick squat, for sure. But wraps and raw? Don't go together my friend. That's a new twist some federations have added. But I don't know any power lifter who considers using wraps a raw lift.


So is wearing a belt not raw? I would say a majority of american federations allow wraps in raw divisions. And wraps don't add hundreds of pounds to your squat like a suit does.

----------


## OnTheSauce

I still think knee wraps should be single ply. But ill use them as long as they are allowed

----------


## Combatant

> That is an amazing squat, His depth was impressive and the strength incredible. When can he break the 400kgs, That's an additional 20lbs? I love to see just the wraps and belt, I like them both for safety reasons, too much equipment especially bench shirts defeat the purpose of the sport. If you can bench 600 raw that's huge, adding another 150lb with a shirt is not making you any stronger! Long live Raw!


I agree man, RAW is the only way for true strength. ,Too many rely on equipment now days.

----------

